# jumping the fence! help



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a male gsd about 3 years old. great dog! except in the mornings... Ill explain my problem: We first moved in to our new house, it has a half acre lot with a 6 1/2 foot fence all around, in the begining there was no way to keep linus inside he wanted to be outside all the time! even at night. Then all of the sudden his behavor changed in the mornings, he would die to be inside, so we would let him in, until we got into the habit again of letting him sleep inside at night (would bark all night). Now every morning (mind you this is only in the mornings) he fights for him NOT to go outside, you literally have to pick him up and take him out. 
when he was out by himself he would scratch the door, bite the door handle (bent it completely) for him to come inside and would do anything to be inside. When he is out he kept trying to find ways to get out unitl he figured out how to jump the fence and the result is that he will run away. 
1st we figured he was bored in a big yard so we got him a companion, another GSD we rescued this one and its a female, but this only worsen the issue he does it even more! to the point that I catch him, i put him in the back yard, by the time i make it to the front of the house, he has already jump the fence. 

The weird thing is that once he jumps it he is fine and roams around the whole neighborhood.
he is well fed, cared for, has all the toys and we spend alot of time with him in the back yard. Can you help?


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Is he neutered?


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

no he is not neutered


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

ralph00031 said:


> no he is not neutered


Tada! 
Please tell me your female is spayed.

And please get your male neutered before he impregnates half the neighborhood. 

Is he an outside dog and you are just now bringing him in because of his barking? How old is he? It sounds like he is anxious about something in the yard. Whether it be the new female, new surroundings, a sudden noise he heard one day. And he is jumping the fence to escape. 
You need to find the route of the problem before you begin to fix it. And if it's just intact male roaming behavior NEUTER HIM.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

i never neutered him because i never ran across this issue until now. besides this, he is a well behaved dog, knows and follows all his commands.

My main concern is not him impregnating the whole neighborhood, its someone picking him up and use him for foul things (such as dog fighting which it happens alot in miami unfortunately) or get runned over by a car. 

the female, yes she is spayed.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

valreegrl said:


> Tada!
> Please tell me your female is spayed.
> 
> And please get your male neutered before he impregnates half the neighborhood.
> ...


he is 3 years old, he has been an inside/outside dog. when we first moved in, he wanted to be outside all the time, so we let him. now he fights to go into the back yard, but to the front yard he is fine he has no problems...


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

You should be concerned....you have an intact male roaming the neighborhood. 
Your responsibility as an owner of an intact dog (male or female) is management. Making sure that dog NEVER has the chance to escape from your custody. 

He needs to be outside on a leash until you can control his behavior.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

valreegrl said:


> You should be concerned....you have an intact male roaming the neighborhood.
> Your responsibility as an owner of an intact dog (male or female) is management. Making sure that dog NEVER has the chance to escape from your custody.
> 
> He needs to be outside on a leash until you can control his behavior.


 
im very concerned, thats why i am asking for suggestions on how to tackle this issue, thats the reason why we got a house with a huge yard so he can roam free, not to keep him in a leash when he is by himself which i think is inhumane and also illegal in FL.


----------



## firfly (Mar 6, 2011)

I have seen the invisible fences work with cases like yours, in most cases with a mature male GSD I would set it up 4' from the actual fence and let him relearn the boundries. You will have to get up and watch him for a while the same as you do a brand new puppy until you know, for sure if it worked or not.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

You are not getting what I am trying to say.....he can't "roam free" unattended. He is intact. Things happen and you need to control that.

As for why he is jumping the fence, I have no idea. It could be a number of reasons. He is presenting normal intact male behavior and trying to find females in heat. He is anxious over something in the back yard. Without knowing/seeing him and the background it will be impossible to say. 

But, now you know he CAN jump the fence so it's all management from now on. I am not saying CHAIN him unattended, I am saying leash him and WALK him attended.


----------



## firfly (Mar 6, 2011)

valreegrl said:


> You are not getting what I am trying to say.....he can't "roam free" unattended. He is intact. Things happen and you need to control that.
> 
> As for why he is jumping the fence, I have no idea. It could be a number of reasons. He is presenting normal intact male behavior and trying to find females in heat. He is anxious over something in the back yard. Without knowing/seeing him and the background it will be impossible to say.
> 
> But, now you know he CAN jump the fence so it's all management from now on. I am not saying CHAIN him unattended, I am saying leash him and WALK him attended.


 The dog intact or not can be taught bounderies, I am not trying to offend and agree whole hearted that he should be walked and attended too, however this is not possible for most people 100% of the time. It is easy to say to someone you need to have your dog fixed, ya unless that dog has multiple titles and is used for breeding which mine are, so neutering is not a option for me, and may be not for others either. I would try the invisible fence it is an electric collar type device which delivers a shock if the dog tries to cross a set boundry. Either way I wish you luck with solving this issue, I hope I have in no way offended any one, just wanted you to see it maybe from a different view.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

valreegrl said:


> You are not getting what I am trying to say.....he can't "roam free" unattended. He is intact. Things happen and you need to control that.
> 
> As for why he is jumping the fence, I have no idea. It could be a number of reasons. He is presenting normal intact male behavior and trying to find females in heat. He is anxious over something in the back yard. Without knowing/seeing him and the background it will be impossible to say.
> 
> But, now you know he CAN jump the fence so it's all management from now on. I am not saying CHAIN him unattended, I am saying leash him and WALK him attended.


 
Yeah that scares me, him running unnatended for various reason.  right now what we are doing is walking him (on a leash of course) every 3 hours and just keep him kenneled when we are not home, which he is ok with it but i would rather him be outside playing with the other dog and guarding hte property like he used to do.

now the one thing that he started to do is scratch the fence to the point of hurting himself, which it freaked me out, and as soon as i would open the door he would run inside and go to his room, do you have any insight of what it might be?


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

firfly said:


> The dog intact or not can be taught bounderies, I am not trying to offend and agree whole hearted that he should be walked and attended too, however this is not possible for most people 100% of the time. It is easy to say to someone you need to have your dog fixed, ya unless that dog has multiple titles and is used for breeding which mine are, so neutering is not a option for me, and may be not for others either. I would try the invisible fence it is an electric collar type device which delivers a shock if the dog tries to cross a set boundry. Either way I wish you luck with solving this issue, I hope I have in no way offended any one, just wanted you to see it maybe from a different view.


Neutering is not an option for everyone, I agree. But management is and I whole-heartedly believe intact dogs should be managed to the highest degree. An electric fence MAY stop your dog from leaving the property but it won't stop one from coming in. 
In the OPs case, maybe an E-fence will work in keeping the dog contained but the bigger picture here is the dog's anxiousness towards the yard. Throw an e-collar in there and now you have a terrified dog itching to get out of the situation even if it means going through the e-fence.
Definitely not a good idea. Address the problem, build his confidence back up in the yard through positive reinforcement and slowly allow him more access off leash.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

My guess would be that someone or something is bothering him outside when you're not there.

I would personally not leave either dog outside unattended when you are not home. People do cruel things to dogs... throw poisoned meat over fences, steal them to sell them to medical testing facilities and dog fighting rings, or just poke and prod at them to try to entice some sort of reaction.

Your dog is telling you that SOMETHING is not right out in the yard and I think you need to listen to him... and protect both him and your female by only letting them outside when you are able to supervise.

As far as the fence jumping, it probably stems from the same thing that's making him cower and refuse to go outside... it is not safe in his yard and he knows it. The fact that he is not neutered could definitely contribute to his urge to roam.... but I think there's a more serious issue.

I would personally not use an electric collar/fencing system because he's already scared of the yard... if you add a shock collar to the mix that will only scare him more.

Is it possible for you to set up video surveillance to see who or what is messing with your dogs?


----------



## firfly (Mar 6, 2011)

valreegrl said:


> Neutering is not an option for everyone, I agree. But management is and I whole-heartedly believe intact dogs should be managed to the highest degree. An electric fence MAY stop your dog from leaving the property but it won't stop one from coming in.
> In the OPs case, maybe an E-fence will work in keeping the dog contained but the bigger picture here is the dog's anxiousness towards the yard. Throw an e-collar in there and now you have a terrified dog itching to get out of the situation even if it means going through the e-fence.
> Definitely not a good idea. Address the problem, build his confidence back up in the yard through positive reinforcement and slowly allow him more access off leash.


 Idea is sound and I think really it depends a lot on the dog you are dealing with as I said I dont train all my dogs hard method, but with some that is what works, so dont leave any stone unturned.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

firfly said:


> I have seen the invisible fences work with cases like yours, in most cases with a mature male GSD I would set it up 4' from the actual fence and let him relearn the boundries. You will have to get up and watch him for a while the same as you do a brand new puppy until you know, for sure if it worked or not.


no offend taken! actually i appreciate all comments, if im doing something wrong i want to know so I can fix it. I just figure i try to find a solution to the root problem, not a "quick fix" you know? reason why i wouldnt try the electric fence is because before jumping the fence he will scratch the fence to the point of hurting himself, so his stubbornes or determination leads me to beleive he will jump the fence even with the shock.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

ralph00031 said:


> he will scratch the fence to the point of hurting himself, so his stubbornes or determination leads me to beleive he will jump the fence even with the shock.


That is definitely a red flag that something is not right. Do you have a spot where small animals can hide? Maybe a groundhog or skunk in the yard? Neighbors yard? There has to be something he does not like out there or something that happened he didn't enjoy. Maybe a neighbor kid teasing him?


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

valreegrl said:


> That is definitely a red flag that something is not right. Do you have a spot where small animals can hide? Maybe a groundhog or skunk in the yard? Neighbors yard? There has to be something he does not like out there or something that happened he didn't enjoy. Maybe a neighbor kid teasing him?


On the other side (the back) there is another male dog they bark and Grawl at eachother but this was since day one, the jumping and scratching is only recently and only in the mornings.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Well my question would be since he is unaltered is it possible that there is a female in the hood that is in heat? That would explain him jumping the fence and some of his odd behavior.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how does he act in the backyard if YOU are out there with him?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Spend some time out with him see if he shows you what is bothering him.

Stopping a dog from jumping something they know they can jump will be hard. My boy Enzo can clear our fence anytime he wants. if I'm on the other side he will come join me. Most times I am out with my dogs but they never spend much time in the yard alone.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> how does he act in the backyard if YOU are out there with him?


At nights when I'm out with him he is fine. During the mornings he is paranoid, on Sunday I would put him in the back yard, I would literally run to the front and he had already jumped the fence


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

"Your dog is telling you that SOMETHING is not right out in the yard and I think you need to listen to him..." 

Go out in the mornings with him. See if you can figure out what has him so freaked out. The late Barker the Elder got quite upset when birds were nesting in the wall. Took me a bit to figure it out but she was insistent. He IS trying to tell you that something is wrong in the mornings. It might be a varmit, it might be birds, it might be people. Something isn't right to his mind.

If he is fine other times, why not walk him in the morning and leave the yard for later in the day when he is happy with it.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> "Your dog is telling you that SOMETHING is not right out in the yard and I think you need to listen to him..."
> 
> Go out in the mornings with him. See if you can figure out what has him so freaked out. The late Barker the Elder got quite upset when birds were nesting in the wall. Took me a bit to figure it out but she was insistent. He IS trying to tell you that something is wrong in the mornings. It might be a varmit, it might be birds, it might be people. Something isn't right to his mind.
> 
> If he is fine other times, why not walk him in the morning and leave the yard for later in the day when he is happy with it.


thats what i've been doing but now is just a thing of i cant trust him in the back yard on his own because he can jump the fence like nothing..im looking into fixing that issue as well for the down times like putting coyote rollers on top of the fence... but yes i will do that I have to figure out whats bothering him thanks.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why don't you buy or build him a
kennel???


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I had to build a large -ish exercise pen for the jumpers. They stay in the yard when we are out there, but if they are left outside they go in the pen. The persistent dogs go in the pen that has panels on the top of it because they have to have a lid!

I hate it when they learn to jump the fence. Seems they never unlearn that!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

any dog, any breed, male or female should be managed
to the highest degree.



valreegrl said:


> Neutering is not an option for everyone, I agree. But management is and I whole-heartedly believe intact dogs should be managed to the highest degree.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> why don't you buy or build him a
> kennel???


lolololololololol i should post pictures of what he did when i built him a kennel. it was only a small stepping stone to his quest. and by the way it was a 7 foot by 10' kennel.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

Samba said:


> I had to build a large -ish exercise pen for the jumpers. They stay in the yard when we are out there, but if they are left outside they go in the pen. The persistent dogs go in the pen that has panels on the top of it because they have to have a lid!
> 
> I hate it when they learn to jump the fence. Seems they never unlearn that!


i know! now he does it even when he is not freaking out... we built one of those chainlink kennels with that same idea for him to be in there when we are out... but he destroyed that kennel like if it was a foam ball....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sounds like your dog can climb. put him in a
kennel that's completely enclosed. make sure
he can't dig out.



doggiedad said:


> why don't you buy or build him a
> kennel???





ralph00031 said:


> lolololololololol i should post pictures of what he did when i built him a kennel. it was only a small stepping stone to his quest. and by the way it was a 7 foot by 10' kennel.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> sounds like your dog can climb. put him in a
> kennel that's completely enclosed. make sure
> he can't dig out.


i whish it was the digging out i had to worry about! its more like he knows how to take appart each link, bend the tension rod and loosen up the tension holders....i put lashing wire all around it, but i ended up throwing away the darn thing because it look like a jail for dogs...


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

I had a GSD when I was a kid who had puppies in a 8x10 chain link kennel, we had no fenced yard so we gave her breaks and watched the pups while she exercised and pottied, one day she just literally went to the chain link and bit and twisted the wire mesh, made a hole and started moving her pups to a spot under the horse trailer. My mother watched the whole thing happen. said she did it like the steel wire was just thin rope with no tension. 

If it were me I would put an electric fence ribbon (the white nylon stuff with little metal wires in it) along the top of your fence. This should discourage the jumping, the most difficult part is that you DO have to introduce him to the electric part. this is just like the E collar on an invisible fence, you must teach him. Then supervise him for a few days in the AM.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Just take him out when you are supervising....otherwise in the house.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Myamom said:


> Just take him out when you are supervising....otherwise in the house.


Why that's just crazy enough to work!


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

What kind of exercise is he getting, aside from being in the yard?


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Myamom said:


> Just take him out when you are supervising....otherwise in the house.


Lol  A common sense solution  

I have a 6 month old female who has jumped (actually climbed) the fence since she was about 14 weeks old. She is taken out on a leash each and every time. We do allow her to run in the yard but we have to man the fence as she will jump it right in front of us for fun. 
Literally she jumps over and jumps right back, like "Look at me! I can do it!" 
I have worked the fence tremendously without improvement so we chalk it up to a fact of life and move on. 

In OP's situation you will most likely have to do the same thing. Obviously containing this dog isn't working.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

ok...i've been shadowing linus for the past couple of days and here is an update:

today in the morning i went out with him to the back yard he was ok... not nervious but wanted to stay around me at all times... everytime i would get up he would go to the door, with a leash we went inside the house went to the front yard and same he was relaxed. Peed, pooped, we walked around a contruction site near the house, figured the sound of the trucks was bothering him, and he was ok. until he had enough and he went to the front door so i went back inside the house with him. Immediately he ran to his kennel so i put him back there. 

About 20 minutes in, he is desperately trying to get out of the kennel, bitting the bars (and bending them one by one!) will go over everytime he was doing it to figure out whats going on and nothing. so as a last alternative, i put a blanket on top of the kennel to cover it and he calmed down....

any thoughts?? and please try not to be condescending! im trying to help my dog out here. Not feel like im being repremended by some smart ass.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> What kind of exercise is he getting, aside from being in the yard?


 
we practice all his commands, we throw the ball, we play tug-o-war, walk him around the neighborhood. plays with the other dog... ect ect ect point being he gets alot of attention.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

valreegrl said:


> Lol  A common sense solution
> 
> I have a 6 month old female who has jumped (actually climbed) the fence since she was about 14 weeks old. She is taken out on a leash each and every time. We do allow her to run in the yard but we have to man the fence as she will jump it right in front of us for fun.
> Literally she jumps over and jumps right back, like "Look at me! I can do it!"
> ...


 
yeah common sense in a perfect world... now read what happened today while inside the house...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Did you say you can't neuter him because he's used for breeding? I thought I read that. 

He seems very sensitive to sounds, environment, etc. Just a bit of a nervy edge to him? Has he always been like this?

I do find that dogs like to be in a covered, den-like crate. Especially if having fear issues/sensitivity issues. Another thing - some like the plastic vari-kennels. That might be an option. I can't find the one that someone was telling me about - super large with 4 things that keep the door closed. 

I think continued shadowing, trying to see if there are triggers will help, and keeping him with you so he can't jump. 

Also maybe walk around on your own around the neighborhood to try to get an idea if other dogs are out in the yards, perhaps not spayed that are causing some issues. Not sure how to do that exactly, but someone in your neighborhood may know the scoop.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

why did you have to shut his kennel?


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

How about a Thundershirt? Some people have had success.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Did you say you can't neuter him because he's used for breeding? I thought I read that.
> 
> He seems very sensitive to sounds, environment, etc. Just a bit of a nervy edge to him? Has he always been like this?
> 
> ...


No, i never neutered him because it was never an issue, actually I have made an app. with the vet already to do it. I am leaning towards the sensivity of sounds because it only happens at a certain time during the morning. the rest of the day he is fine.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

Myamom said:


> why did you have to shut his kennel?


 
because i have to go to work. good dog food is not getting any cheaper you know?


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

valreegrl said:


> How about a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
does this really help with the anxiety? you think so? im open to trying all humane options... ill pick one up today see if it helps. any proper way of using it? put it on him when he gets anxious? or just keep it on him?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have a really sound sensitive mix. For example - if the batteries in a smoke detector need to be changed and it starts that beep - he can hear that before I can. I have good hearing too - but he can "sense" it or get the part of the beep I can't hear. So he will be going INSANE and I stand there. Same with motorcycles - if one goes by, he hears it before it gets to where I can. So he starts in with his behaviors and I am at a loss. Other noises too. Thankfully things that are quick to fix and that I have figured out. Something is happening in your neighborhood that he can hear that you cannot or have not figured out. Or in your yard, and he's getting away from it. Power lines buzz, etc. 

Bruno the mix likes his plastic crate when he is in freak out mode.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Just asking...couldn't know that from your post


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

ralph00031 said:


> does this really help with the anxiety? you think so? im open to trying all humane options... ill pick one up today see if it helps. any proper way of using it? put it on him when he gets anxious? or just keep it on him?


In theory it lowers their anxiety level by applying slight pressure to the body. Use it during the times when his anxiety is high. Maybe start off in the house and then move on to the backyard when he is the most anxious and so on.

Some people have had success so it may be worth a shot.

I read that you walked around a construction site, did his anxiety start around the time of construction? Immediately after you moved to the new house? Maybe draw a time line of when this started and compare to what/if any changes happened around your household.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

I read that you walked around a construction site, did his anxiety start around the time of construction? Immediately after you moved to the new house? Maybe draw a time line of when this started and compare to what/if any changes happened around your household.[/QUOTE]

come to think of it yes...but for example on sunday there was no construction and he was freaking out in the morning as well..its always a certain time frame... I have even come to think that some neighbor is putting one of those silent bug repellents, but then realize that cant be it because then all my dogs will be freaking out not just linus...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Once you figure out what the bother is and "fix" that, to contain the dog within a fence, build an inward facing baffle 18 to 24" total. That is more challenging to climb/jump.

Now it sounds like you are working with him in the mornings and that might take care of the issue. I also like the idea of covering the crate if he likes that.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> Once you figure out what the bother is and "fix" that, to contain the dog within a fence, build an inward facing baffle 18 to 24" total. That is more challenging to climb/jump.
> 
> Now it sounds like you are working with him in the mornings and that might take care of the issue. I also like the idea of covering the crate if he likes that.


 
I sure hope so, i feel really bad for him...trying my best here. As far as the jumping, I ordered these coyote rollers to put on top of the fence. from what i see it works well and is also pleasing to the eye, last thing i want to make my yard look like a prision for dogs... lol.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe it's a certain piece of machinery they use. And since he has been reinforced to be anxious at that time he will still react "expecting" the stimuli even without it's presence. 
I think you are going to have to be proactive on watching his body language at the times he is reacting. Listen to what is around you, even minute sounds. Watch what is happening around that time. Is the sun coming up and creating shadows in the yard? Birds swooping down into the yard? Squirrels? Hawks? Sometimes they pick up on weird things that we would never notice.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

valreegrl said:


> Maybe it's a certain piece of machinery they use. And since he has been reinforced to be anxious at that time he will still react "expecting" the stimuli even without it's presence.
> I think you are going to have to be proactive on watching his body language at the times he is reacting. Listen to what is around you, even minute sounds. Watch what is happening around that time. Is the sun coming up and creating shadows in the yard? Birds swooping down into the yard? Squirrels? Hawks? Sometimes they pick up on weird things that we would never notice.


 
i will be doing that all week, thank you for all of your suggestions. also i have scheduled him to get neutered, since he is due for his shots this week as well. lets see if it helps his behavior also and just in case he finds a loose female around....


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ralph, wish you luck. Just wanted to metion before you buy the calming vest......sometimes a snug t-shirt will calm down a dog ....like swaddling a baby....

I did that with my females after spaying or when a dog has to have crate rest.

Another option could be calming drugs. Don't know anything about that but there are a variety on the market and prescription. It sounds like a bit more than a dog just wanting to be out and free.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Ralph, wish you luck. Just wanted to metion before you buy the calming vest......sometimes a snug t-shirt will calm down a dog ....like swaddling a baby....
> 
> I did that with my females after spaying or when a dog has to have crate rest.
> 
> Another option could be calming drugs. Don't know anything about that but there are a variety on the market and prescription. It sounds like a bit more than a dog just wanting to be out and free.


 
ill try that, ill talk to my vet this weekend since he has his app. for him, shots are due... :/.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

ralph00031 said:


> i will be doing that all week, thank you for all of your suggestions. also i have scheduled him to get neutered, since he is due for his shots this week as well. lets see if it helps his behavior also and just in case he finds a loose female around....


Good  I apologize for getting harsh about your dog being intact and loose, but coming down after dealing with people who have 4 week old puppies (maybe younger) and giving them away  Rescue has a way of doing that to a person, you are cynical of everyone. 

I really think once you see the environment from the dogs point of view you will find what is setting him off. And utilizing the tools given here will help through rehabilitation.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

valreegrl said:


> Good  I apologize for getting harsh about your dog being intact and loose, but coming down after dealing with people who have 4 week old puppies (maybe younger) and giving them away  Rescue has a way of doing that to a person, you are cynical of everyone.
> 
> I really think once you see the environment from the dogs point of view you will find what is setting him off. And utilizing the tools given here will help through rehabilitation.


no worries... i totally feel you on those puppies! i came across that post couldnt beleive it neither... actually the female GSD we just got, we rescued her because the people that bought her from the breeder left her and the dog pound (four counties away) called the breeder because the chip was still under his name. So he knew i was in the market for another GSD , companion for linus, and told me about her. She was very lucky to have a good breeder that drove all the way to pick her up, brought her down, gave her all her shots just in case, and now she is with us. Seeing how she is, i cant imagine anybody doing that to this dog, she is obidient, active, fearless just a fun dog to be around! glad she was one of the lucky ones...


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Does your dog bark a lot in the yard? :thinking: I'm wondering if one of the neighbors is using a device to stop his barking. He may only have it on in the a.m. , so his sleep isn't disturbed, etc...


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

Kris10 said:


> Does your dog bark a lot in the yard? :thinking: I'm wondering if one of the neighbors is using a device to stop his barking. He may only have it on in the a.m. , so his sleep isn't disturbed, etc...


 
I thought about that as well, but if that was the case then my other 2 dogs (another gsd and yorkie) would be going nuts as well. Also the one on the other yard will be going crazy. So i ruled that option out.


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

*second update*

went to the house linus was fine. actually he was startled b/c he didnt hear me come in the door and he was heavy asleep. took him outside ran around played with Mia... did his things... and then back to the kennel for the afternoon. I am figuring that after i put the blanket he feels some type of security so something (sound) on the outside has to be bothering him. 

(who would of thought that the female gsd would be the fearless one) mia just runs back and forth to fetch the ball.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

IMO getting him snipped my stop his drive to roam (jump the fence)


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

here is mia... recently adopted gsd...


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

here is linus


----------



## ralph00031 (Mar 14, 2011)

*3rd update*

the blanket over the kennel seems to work. he calms down alot! so i guess i narrows it down to a certain sound that bothers him from the outside...now if i can get him to be calm while outside...any suggestions?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Since he is having some sort of anxiety maybe the thundershirt will work for you. I know the thundershirt was suggested to you before. It has good results. You can put it on him when you go outside with him. It has a money back guarantee so if it doesn't work send it back. It doesn't hurt to give it a try.

I hope you find out what is going on with him. Good luck.


----------

